# pics of older dodges



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

heres mine 1983 dodge w-350 with 360 4 spd. snow fighter meyers plow 7'6"


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Cool old truck. That's a real workhorse. Is that a belt drive hydro unit? 

I have to admit that I assumed this was going to be another thread started by some kid on moms computer asking for pics.


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

yes all hydo belt drive not a kid but only 22 trying to get started have about ten accounts. still in school to be a diesel technician


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

fireboy5722;1003999 said:


> yes all hydo belt drive not a kid but only 22 trying to get started have about ten accounts. still in school to be a diesel technician


Nice lookin truck you got there. What school are you going to? Im going to Ohio Technical Collage in the fall for the same thing


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

penn college in williamsport pa


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

heres what i replaced 1987 dodge W-250 318 auto


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

fireboy5722;1003999 said:


> yes all hydo belt drive not a kid but only 22 trying to get started have about ten accounts. still in school to be a diesel technician


That's awesome. You're starting off right. You have a capable truck and not too much work to get you going.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

I just replied in your Hiniker Thread. I love that '87, it reminds me of my old pick-up. Wish I still had it.


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

*how come*

how come i am the only on that put any pics on this thread. im looking for some pic of the older dodges like mine with v plows on. like hiniker, boss, mvps, and fishers. thanks


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

here my old 88 w-250. before that i had a 84 w-250. i would love to find a clean one down south and put a brand new plow on one.


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

thaks for the pic hpe we can get some more


----------



## Shadetree Ltd. (Mar 31, 2002)

92 cummins, auto odometer stopped working three years ago at 265,000 miles.

No close up shots.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

someone mentioned to me that these older dodges make great trucks for plowing becasue of a solid front. whats solid?


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

the axals are solid housing with 2 axals instead of spilt axals and ifs


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

fireboy5722;1006056 said:


> the axals are solid housing with 2 axals instead of spilt axals and ifs


As is every Dodge HD truck produced up to and including current models....

Axle....


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 22, 2009)

My 92 Ramcharger. Ordered with plow-pckge. Wish I still had it.


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

JohnnyU;1006069 said:


> As is every Dodge HD truck produced up to and including current models....
> 
> Axle....


ahhhh no dodge 85 on up unless dana 60 in front had a vacum locking front axal. in 94 they went to all vacum. you can conversion kits but they are not a t axal system.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

fireboy5722;1006100 said:


> ahhhh no dodge 85 on up unless dana 60 in front had a vacum locking front axal. in 94 they went to all vacum. you can conversion kits but they are not a t axal system.


Your posts are so difficult to decipher. 

And in 2003 Mopar dropped DANA as a supplier and went to American Axle Manufacturing, the AAM9.25 front was born and is a live axle. It has no CAD and is high pinion. Fact remains, all Dodge Heavy Duty trucks still come with a solid front (and rear) axle.


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

JohnnyU;1006112 said:


> Your posts are so difficult to decipher.
> 
> And in 2003 Mopar dropped DANA as a supplier and went to American Axle Manufacturing, the AAM9.25 front was born and is a live axle. It has no CAD and is high pinion. Fact remains, all Dodge Heavy Duty trucks still come with a solid front (and rear) axle.


the housing is solid but the axles are not the only manufacturer that make a true solid front axle is ford not to give them any credit or anything. a true front axle has lock out hubs not vacuum locking axles. :realmad:


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

fireboy5722;1006117 said:


> the housing is solid but the axles are not the only manufacturer that make a true solid front axle is ford not to give them any credit or anything. a true front axle has lock out hubs not vacuum locking axles. :realmad:


How many 2003+ Dodges have you been around?

There is no axle disconnect, the axle shafts are solid one-piece inners and outers. They have unit bearings which engage with the axle shafts acting as though the hubs were always locked.

Quit talking out of your ass.


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

but the axle is still always turning. with lock out on a real solid axle nothing turns but the wheel assembleys


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

that is all im trying to say.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

fireboy5722;1006139 said:


> but the axle is still always turning. with lock out on a real solid axle nothing turns but the wheel assembleys


And this somehow makes it less of a solid axle?

What about the Dodge trucks of the late 70's that used drive flanges instead of locking hubs? The axleshafts always turned with the wheels, was this not a true solid axle either?


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

ok they are solid axles now 2003 up not 94-02 through we are both right. truce


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

fireboy5722;1006163 said:


> ok they are solid axles now 2003 up not 94-02 through we are both right. truce


You're not worth arguing with.


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Anyhow back to pictures. what do yall have.


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

dodges are the best no matter the axles anyhow.wesport


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

some pics of the old girl workin.


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

1993 power ram 250 cummins

It was stick so I had McGyvered a bracket to the stick to hold my plow joystick and could operate it with my thumb while shifting gears. No contest, the BEST truck I ever had.


----------



## captntim (Dec 12, 2002)

Nice old dodge. 

I'm sure this will come across as rude Fireboy, but it would do you a lot of good to spend a little more time editing and composing your sentences. It won't matter what business you end up going into, the ability to complete sentences and spell correctly will ALWAYS give you the edge over someone who can't. If other people can't understand what you have written, you would have been better off keeping quiet. 

Take a class if you need to...there's no shame in needing some help. Whatever it takes, you'll want to appear reasonably educated and professional to your customers. Those who disagree are purely ignorant. It's that simple.

Good luck to you.


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Maxpower that is a nice looking cummins, my truck is standard also. Because my plow is all hydraulic, I can not move the controls to the shifter. I just pick a angle lower the plow and go. Captain Tim you sir can kiss my ass, I was not aware we were in English class. Hope you can understand this post better. If you start out "this may sound rude", maybe it does not need to be said.


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

fireboy5722;1016041 said:


> Maxpower that is a nice looking cummins, my truck is standard also. Because my plow is all hydraulic, I can not move the controls to the shifter. I just pick a angle lower the plow and go.


Thanx....Yeah those cables would make it hard to shift loll


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

Why is it that every thread on here turns into a pissing match anymore? Everytime someone puts something on this site someone else has to piss all over it!


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

wideout;1016659 said:


> Why is it that every thread on here turns into a pissing match anymore? Everytime someone puts something on this site someone else has to piss all over it!


I noticed that too....I dunno....lots of egos at work I guess....


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

That must be it cuz it happens to every thread! I still enjoy the site but hardly ever post anything because the fact someone will turn it into a high school i'm smarter then you crap!


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

wideout;1017816 said:


> That must be it cuz it happens to every thread! I still enjoy the site but hardly ever post anything because the fact someone will turn it into a high school i'm smarter then you crap!


Have you ever been to other plowing forums? They're not all like this one....


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

Nope this is the only one i have been on


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

JohnnyU did you mean other sites or other forums on this site


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Other sites all together.


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

No this is the only one that I'm a member of or look at


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

*summer mode*

hauling slab wood 2 bundles at 3000 # a piece


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

cant get them to load ill try tomarrow


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

*here they are*

2 bundles of slab wood @ 3000 lbs a piece pulls like nothingwesport


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

*painted plow*

ready for the snow to fly


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

getting new rims for the truck. off an 01 ram aluminum wheels i think it will look nice post pics as soon as i get them.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

heres mine, 91 w250, dosent really look like this anymore its got stainless steel west coast mirrors like yours does now and no more fender emblems theres just big blotches of black paint where they were until i get it painted satin black next year, and it has clearnace and backup lights on the headache rack. the plow isnt red with gray spots anymore its blue now and i put the original wheels back on painted black with original hubcaps and bfg alt 285 75 16 and it has a visor on the cab now


----------



## devile (Nov 24, 2008)

Binford!? Lol


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

yup only the best!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

randomb0b123;1102963 said:


> yup only the best!!


I want your truck. She is one sweet looking rig!:waving:


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

thanks i will try to get a more current pic up i think it looks better now


----------



## Ajhenderson13 (Oct 10, 2010)

How ya like that PJ Trailer? I have a identical one, love it love it except for when the ramps are frozen and you try to put a Bobcat mini ex, or any bobcat tractor on it! No Problem with a Posi Track!


----------



## Ajhenderson13 (Oct 10, 2010)

*Bobcat Track Tractor


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

we love it no complaint from us, nicest pulling trailer we got!!!


----------



## tbert (Sep 30, 2010)

Here's mine: '83 W350, 360/727, 4:10's = 9 mpg.

All original, just turned 80k last month. One of the guy's I work with...his father bought this truck brand new. Motor's never been apart. Never had a plow on it - I put this 7.5 Speedcaster on it last year "just because".

I've had a '74 W100, '76 W200 w/ 8' Western plow, '79 RamCharger...love the old Dodges. So when this oppurtunity came up - I grabbed it.

I don't have any accounts or anything due to personal circumstances and hectic work schedule... but I do help the neighbors out here and there if I'm home!

The bottom two pics are exactly how, and where, it sat in previous owner's driveway before we put the cap on it and I drove it home...[sorry about the cell phone picture quality]


----------



## 2000dodge (Nov 8, 2010)

my truck on the left my buddy's first gen on the right


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I only have a few pix of my truck, and I already posted it in the dodge section for pix.

so here it is in a link

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1430164&postcount=213

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1426045&postcount=204

FWIW

1993 is the last year for the front suspension system that used a "leaf spring" vs the coil springs of today's trucks. The leaf sprung front axles are excellent for plowing because they hold the extra weight of the plow without significant compression of the front springs, as the springs tend to be more rigid than coil spring front suspensions are.

Leaf sprung front axles (any make of truck) are mounted longitudinally, meaning that the springs are parallel lengthwise with the frame and mounted front and back of the spring to the frame in some manner, either directly, or by a shackle system of sorts.

The forces of moving forwards and pushing snow are less a factor with these types of suspension systems. vs coil sprung suspensions, as there's less side to side stress and movement possible on the axle itself. A coil sprung front suspension is usually controlled (or centered and prevented from horizontal movement) by a single tracking bar keeping the axle in line with the rear mounts (usually some type of drag bar or 4 link system)

The reason for the change to coil spring front suspension was for *ride quality*. increased axle articulation and improved suspension travel in uneven terrain. Leaf sprung front suspensions ride much harsher than coil sprung suspensions, but the reality is that the specific design of the suspension, and the durability engineered into the system are what dictate what is a better system or not.

There are thousands of coil spring front suspension plow trucks out there that are fantastic at plowing snow... and maybe even better due to the benefits of everything mentioned above. The only negative side that I can see possibly being a problem with the coil spring front suspensions of today is that the more parts you have in a system, the more that can break under severe use. I'm sure there are more, but since I don't own one, I guess someone else will have to chime in.

My 92 and all dodge 4x4 pickups made between 1978 and 1993 although are excellent at what they do, had severe design deficiencies in their front steering components which caused the trucks frame and mounting brackets to crack. If you're aware of these issues, you can address them before something happens that can cause an accident, and make it perfectly safe and reliable. It's up to the owner to make the effort and do some preventative maintenance before, or when it's required.

BTW... A "Solid front axle" is one that does not have independent articulation (it doesn't bend in the middle) such as this pic in this link:

http://www.fourwheeler.com/featuredvehicles/129_0904_1977_dodge_ramcharger/photo_05.html

On the other hand, an IFS front axle bends in the middle, wouldn't be called a "solid axle" such as this ford front axle.

http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/910878-axle-identification-help-its-broken.html

From what I know, all dodge full size trucks that are 4wd have solid front axles, even the ones made today...


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

Here's one I used to own.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

sweet first gens!


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

My 89 W250... This truck was a tank. Never left me stranded...










Here is her having fun


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow that red mason dump is tits.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

JohnnyU;1017827 said:


> Have you ever been to other plowing forums? They're not all like this one....


WHAT THERE ARE OTHER PLOWING SITES?!?!?!?! BLAMPHEME!



randomb0b123;1102546 said:


> heres mine, 91 w250, dosent really look like this anymore its got stainless steel west coast mirrors like yours does now and no more fender emblems theres just big blotches of black paint where they were until i get it painted satin black next year, and it has clearnace and backup lights on the headache rack. the plow isnt red with gray spots anymore its blue now and i put the original wheels back on painted black with original hubcaps and bfg alt 285 75 16 and it has a visor on the cab now


Dang Bob, your truck has come a long way!



devile;1102732 said:


> Binford!? Lol





randomb0b123;1102963 said:


> yup only the best!!


again, ARH ARH ARH!


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

pics for dogplow dodge


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice front bumper.... vs the stocker...

All I could find.... that I haven't posted already.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

randomb0b123;1449309 said:


> Looks great!


thanks...

The seats look comfortable that you put in there. Good lookin truck !

If you ever need technical help on it, check out the website I told you about. Just about anything and everything you could ever want to know is there, and if it's not, someone there will know.


----------



## blmc5150 (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's some 83's-89's Had to scan that's why a crooked pic.


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

She doesnt plow anymore... Just pulls


----------



## miderbier (Dec 10, 2009)

Love it Red Rattler!


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

mines at body shop now getting painted


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

randomb0b123;1455594 said:


> mines at body shop now getting painted
> 
> Make sure you take pics of the during and after.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

blmc5150;1455322 said:


> Here's some 83's-89's Had to scan that's why a crooked pic.
> View attachment 111409


When was this pic taken ?

is that fleet still alive ? What a great sight for old eyes....

Thanks for posting this...


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

This is a buddies power wagon that he sent me today.
It is in the shop doing body and paint right now..


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

i will do that!!


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Dogplow Dodge;1449264 said:


> Nice front bumper.... vs the stocker...
> 
> All I could find.... that I haven't posted already.


Dam nice truck


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Here is one that was used by the Town of Jackson Nh for a brush fire truck. When we returned it I shot the other photo.....


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

finally have the hood ornament that it didnt come with


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

randomb0b123;1456984 said:


> finally have the hood ornament that it didnt come with


Careful where you park that, now. I hear that your new hood ornament is now #1 on the "stolen and ripped off" list.

http://dodgeforum.com/forum/1st-gen-ram/215878-hood-ornament-stolen-again.html


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

tuna;1455912 said:


> Dam nice truck


Thanks Mr. Charlie Tuna.

Damn Nice Underwear in your avatar......:salute:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Oshkosh;1455892 said:


> This is a buddies power wagon that he sent me today.
> It is in the shop doing body and paint right now..


Friend of mine has a buddy who has the same truck with the 5.9 cummins and a dual axle in his. Freaking wild ride...


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

wish i still had my old tank. 66 W-300 with a 64 273 4 barrel engine swapped in after the 225 died.
looked just like this one, except had a 8 ft meyers C-8 on it with engine driven hydraulics.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Did that truck come with a kidney belt... lol cool


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Great looking trucks everyone! I'll grab a pic of my 89 Cummins when I go to the shop.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Dogplow Dodge;1457183 said:


> Friend of mine has a buddy who has the same truck with the 5.9 cummins and a dual axle in his. Freaking wild ride...


 A 4bt or 6bt would be a great motor for one of those


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

jjklongisland;1457278 said:


> Did that truck come with a kidney belt... lol cool


no, but i sure could have used one!!
top speed was rite around 55 mph with the 4 speed trans and 5.13 i think it was gears.

that beast had over 700,000 miles on it when the cab rotted off the frame


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

Dogplow Dodge;1457181 said:


> Careful where you park that, now. I hear that your new hood ornament is now #1 on the "stolen and ripped off" list.
> 
> http://dodgeforum.com/forum/1st-gen-ram/215878-hood-ornament-stolen-again.html


sob! i didnt know that! my 2001 ram had one on it that the previous owner installed and nobody ever touched it. one person i used to work with would always turn it around but never take it or break it


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

randomb0b123;1457483 said:


> sob! i didnt know that! my 2001 ram had one on it that the previous owner installed and nobody ever touched it. one person i used to work with would always turn it around but never take it or break it


Sorry,

Knowledge is power... so now you have power.....

Here's what you do:


Stick the ornament in a rubber grommet to isolate it from your truck
connect the ornament bottom bolt to a transformer that leads off of your battery that makes ~400 volts
Install a switch that when you leave the truck , you now power the hood ornament
Pick up the burned up dude from in front of your truck after you get out of the movie theater.

No issue anymore...:laughing:


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Looking forwards to seeing it finished.....


as I'm sure you are.

Keep us posted !
Thumbs Up


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

hope to have it back thursday or friday. body shop guy said my roof was still perfect!!


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Not a perfect pic, but good enough. Can't beat a 5.9 Hummin Cummins when pushing some heavy wet snow! The stacks really make the windows rattle at 4am


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)




----------

